# Thiết kế bản vẽ, cung cấp và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất thị trường



## truchailongvan (25/2/21)

*Đại lý thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất và chuyên nghiệp nhất*


Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đơn vị lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất mà bạn đang cần để mang đến một không gian làm việc hoàn hảo nhất cho nhân viên của mình đây.
Là đại lý cấp 1 chính thức của nhiều hãng máy lạnh trên thị trường, chính vì thế những sản phẩm mà chúng tôi cung cấp cho các bạn đều là sản phẩm chính hãng, chất lượng và có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng.
Máy lạnh hiện nay rất đa dạng, để lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng thì các chủ đầu tư nên cân nhắc lựa chọn lắp đặt loại máy phù hợp nhất. Với kinh nghiệp 10 năm phát triển kinh doanh trong ngành điện lạnh, Hải Long Vân khuyến khích quý khách hàng nên lựa chọn *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* là thiết bị làm mát tối ưu và phù hợp nhất cho nhà xưởng.

Xem thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*








Có kinh nghiệm hơn 7 năm trong việc lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần ống gió cho nhà xưởng tại Củ Chi và các khu vực lân cận như Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An hay Hóc Môn,… với chuyên môn được rèn luyện nhiều năm, chúng tôi cam kết sẽ mang đến một không gian nhà xưởng tốt nhất cho bạn.
=> Yên tâm hợp tác cùng Hải Long Vân, chúng tôi chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn hài lòng hết mức có thể về một dịch vụ lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần ống gió cho nhà xưởng mà bạn cần tìm.

Vật tư ống gió được Hải Long Vân chuẩn bị để tiến hành thi công máy lạnh âm trần công nghiệp cho nhà xưởng







LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN ỐNG GIÓ CHO NHÀ XƯỞNG VÌ SAO LẠI ĐƯỢC LỰA CHỌN SỬ DỤNG?
Nhà xưởng là một không gian như thế nào?
Không gian khá rộng lớn, có trần cao, và thường nằm ở một vùng đất trống.
Thời gian hoạt động hơn 8 tiếng/ngày.
Nhân công và máy móc nhiều, hoạt động liên tục, hơi nóng tỏa ra từ nhiều phía, cộng dồn với thời tiết khắc nghiệt bên ngoài khiến cho không khí nơi đây trở nên khắc nghiệt hơn bao giờ hết.
=> Chình vì thế, nhà xưởng rất cần có một hệ thống máy lạnh đủ mạnh mẽ, đủ bền bỉ để đẩy lùi những sự khắc nghiệt đó, tạo cho nhân công một không gian làm việc thoải mái nhất.
Lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho nhà xưởng vì sao lại được lựa chọn sử dụng?
Là máy lạnh thổi gián tiếp qua hệ thống ống gió mềm và cứng, thoát ra các mặt nạ thổi gió được đặt tùy theo yêu cầu của bạn, hơi lạnh sẽ rất nhẹ dịu và man mát chứ không gay gắt và khó chịu như máy lạnh tủ đứng.
Hơi lạnh sẽ được trải đều khắp không gian, do miệng gió được phân bổ đều mọi nơi.
Hoạt động bền bỉ, ít gây hư hỏng hay gặp sự cố trong lúc vận hành.
Có tiếng ồn nhưng không đáng kể vì đã được đặt cao lên trần nhà chứ không khó chịu như máy lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn Packaged.
Nhà xưởng thường sẽ có 2 khu, 1 văn phòng và 1 sản xuất riêng biệt với nhau nếu lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng thì chỉ có duy nhất 1 khu vực được làm mát, còn với máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Packaged thì có thể làm mát luôn cả 2 nơi này, hơi lạnh cũng là nhẹ nhẹ rất thích hợp cho văn phòng làm việc







LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN ỐNG GIÓ CHO NHÀ XƯỞNG NÊN CHỌN DÒNG SẢN PHẨM NÀO?

Một hệ thống máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng muốn đi vào hoạt động tốt nhất cần dựa vào một dịch vụ lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho nhà xưởng chuyên nghiệp, cộng với chất lượng tốt của sản phẩm máy lạnh mà bạn lựa chọn.
Về dịch vụ lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần ống gió cho nhà xưởng, có thể nói Hải Long Vân là vô cùng tự tin để để mà mang lại cho bạn một không gian hoàn hảo nhất.
Về phía sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần ống gió cho nhà xưởng, hiện nay tập trung vào 2 sản phẩm chính sau đây:
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần ống gió Trane cho nhà xưởng.
Công nghệ: Hoa Kỳ.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R407C.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Công suất hoạt động: 8.0hp – 24hp.
Giá tham khảo: Liên hệ vào Hotline 0901 329 411 (Ms My) để biết thêm chi tiết.
Điểm mạnh:
Thuộc công nghệ của Hoa Kỳ nên máy lạnh âm trần Trane chính xác là thương hiệu đứng đầu thế giới.
Các công trình sảnh chờ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất và Nội Bài đều do máy lạnh âm trần ống gió Trane đảm nhận.
Không bị sự cố hay hư hỏng gì xảy ra trong nhiều năm.
Giá thành vừa phải, ngang với Daikin






Lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Daikin cho nhà xưởng.

Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Công suất hoạt động: 5.5hp – 20hp.
Giá tham khảo: 47.000.000đ – 132.000.000đ.
Điểm mạnh:
Đẩy mạnh marketing nên được nhiều người biết đến và tin dùng.
Là sản phẩm có chất lượng bền bỉ, ít xảy ra sự cố hay hỏng hóc trong lúc hoạt động.
Chế độ gió nhẹ nhàng nhưng vẫn đủ để tạo một không gián thoải mái cho nhà xưởng

***Về việc nên lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần ống gió cho nhà xưởng nào là tốt nhất, đồng thời nhận được những khuyến mãi cực sốc về giá máy, hãy liên hệ ngay vào Hotline 0901 329 411 để Ms My hỗ trợ bạn nhé!






*LỜI KẾT.*
Được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp nên giá máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió tại Hải Long Vân cũng là rẻ nhất, đảm bảo bạn sẽ không tìm ra được một địa chỉ nào rẻ hơn chỗ chúng tôi.
Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng). Ngoài việc là đơn vị lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất Củ Chi, Hải Long Vân còn là đại lý phân phối máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh multi,… cho mọi công trình trên địa bàn miền Nam với giá cực rẻ. Liên hệ ngay khi bạn cần nhé!


Link bài viết: *https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/lap-dat-may-lanh-giau-tran-ong-gio-cho-nha-xuong-gia-re-nhat-cu-chi-la-dau.html*


----------

